# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Σχίνος  και  αστιβίδα

## adreas

Μιας και γράφουμε για ιθαγενή να γράψουμε και 2 φυτά που τρώνε κάποια άλλα πουλάκια. Ο σχίνος τρώγετε από φλώρους και σπουργίτια και η αστιβίδα από τα φανέτα. Όταν δεν βρίσκω ημιώριμους σπόρους στο μέρος μου ανεβαίνω στα βουνά που λόγο ότι έχει ποιο ψυχρό κλίμα αργούνε να μεστώσουν και έτσι βρίσκω. Τα φανέτα αρχές του καλοκαιριού τρέφονται με την αστιβίδα λοιπόν που υπάρχει σε αφθονία στο μέρος μου. Δεν μου αρέσουν τα πτηνά αυτά και δεν τους δίνω σημασία αλλά μήπως το χρώμα που παίρνουν στο στήθος τους είναι από αυτό το φυτό; Εμείς το βάζουμε στα καζάνια στο κάτω μέρος όταν είναι η εποχή στα καζάνια και καζανεύουμε γιατί είναι ένα φυτό που δεν βγάζει άρωμα στο καζάνι ούτε και χρώμα και έτσι δεν τσικνώνει το καζάνι, ούτε και παίρνει μυρωδιά η ρακί. Ο σχίνος πάλι έχει πολύ καλό χώμα όταν θέλεις να βάλεις σε γλάστρες χώμα μαζεύουμε από τους σχίνους γιατί έχει όλα τα συστατικά που χρειάζονται μέσα, μάλλον με τον καιρό σαπίζοντας τα φύλλα που πέφτουν στο χώμα. Ορισμένοι μερακλήδες βάζουν και στα μποστάνια τους αλλά όχι πολύ γιατί όπως το λίπασμα που αν πέσει πολύ τα καίει και το ανακατεύουν με το υπόλοιπο χώμα οργώνοντας το χωράφι τους. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Efthimis98

Παρα πολυ ωραιο το αρθρο σου Αντρεα!

Το δευτερο φυτο (αστιβιδα) το ειχα δει σε ενα νησι.....

----------


## jk21

.... ενδιαφεροντα ΑΝΔΡΕΑ !!!!! 
παντως στο φανετο (carduelis cannabina )


http://www.avianmedicine.net/cam/04nutrition1.pdf


απο τη σελιδα 99  εχουμε  την β - crypto (κρυπτοξανθινη ) ,την β - carot (καροτινη ) και καποια  rubixanthine   αλλα και καποιες 
oπως και καποιο υδροξυ της εχινενονης

θα το δω περι

σσοτερο και τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ο σχοινος που λες ειναι ο  pistacia lentiscus

http://agiosgeorgios.webnode.com/pro...D%CE%BF%CF%82/

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51533848

ή μηπως ειναι αυτο που λεγεται και ραμνος; μηπως λετε σχοινο το ραμνο στην κρητη; γιατι με αυτο μοιαζει περισσοτερο μου φαινεται 

http://www.geolocation.ws/v/P/529470...s-alaternus/en

----------


## adreas

Όχι  Δημήτρη  δεν είναι  ο  ράμνος.

----------


## jk21

ειναι το πρωτο δηλαδη ; το pistacia ;

----------


## jk21

AΝΔΡΕΑ προς το παρον περα απο το οτι η ασταβιδα   ( Sarcopoterium spinosum  )  εχει  β-καροτινη  οπως θα δεις αν ανατρεξεις στο πινακα που υπαρχει εδω

http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=...rttext&tlng=ES

δεν εχω βρει για αυτη καποιο << λαβρακι >> ..... εκτος απο μια ερευνα που αποδικνυει οτι ειναι οτι πρεπει για να ριχνει το ζαχαρο στους διαβητικους

http://www.mendeley.com/research/sar...in-vivo-study/

για τον σχοινο (pistacia lentiscus ) ανακαλυψα οτι ειναι το φυτο απο το οποιο εχουμε τα περιφημα τσιτσιραβλα (τουρσι απο τα φρεσκα βλασταρια του φυτου ) ,τελειο μεζε για τους  βολιωτες λατρεις του τσιπουρου 


http://amazonsday.blogspot.com/2011/...g-post_17.html

μιλαει ομως για προτιμηση των καρπων του απο μικρα πουλια ,ενω αναφερει και την παραγωγη καποιας κιτρινης χρωστικης απο τους αγουρους καρπους 


..... θα το ξανακοιταξω βεβαια

----------


## vikitaspaw

> .... ενδιαφεροντα ΑΝΔΡΕΑ !!!!! 
> παντως στο φανετο (carduelis cannabina )
> 
> 
> http://www.avianmedicine.net/cam/04nutrition1.pdf
> 
> 
> απο τη σελιδα 99  εχουμε  την β - crypto (κρυπτοξανθινη ) ,την β - carot (καροτινη ) και καποια  rubixanthine   αλλα και καποιες 
> oπως και καποιο υδροξυ της εχινενονης
> ...



Στη μάνα σου το πες?? Χαχαχα... ::

----------


## jk21

Βικυ τι εννοεις;

----------


## mitsman

Ανδρεα σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις πληροφοριες....


εχω ομως να σου πω κατι που νομιζω θα σε ενδιαφερει αρκετα οπως και τον Δημητρη αλλα και αλλους....
Την αστιβίδα 				στη Ναξο την λεμε αστιλβη και εχω δει αρκετες φορες μεγαλα κοπαδια με καρδερινες να καθονται πανω και να τρωνε!!!!!!!!!!!!

το ελεγα στον Δημητρη οτι μου φανηκε περιεργο οταν το ειδα πρωτη φορα!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ εννοεις οτι ειναι το αγκαθι που ειχες δει και ειχες παρει να δωσεις και συ; δεν μου ειχες αναφερει ονομα ....  μολις βρηκα και αποδειξεις << ΖΩΝΤΑΝΕΣ !!! >>>  .... η συνεχεια στο αντιστοιχο θεμα 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...n-nature/page9

----------


## adreas

http://www.flickr.com/photos/17606294@N08/1833365195/

Προσωπικά  δεν  έχω  δει  καρδερίνες  στο  μέρος  μου  να  τρώνε  από  αυτό  αλλά  τα  φανέτα,  που  αρχές  του  καλοκαιριού  ανεβαίνουν   στα  βουνά  και  τρώνε  από  τον  σπόρο  αυτό.  Έγραψα  για  το  χρώμα  στο  στήθος  γιατί  δεν  υπάρχουν  πολλά  σπόρια  την  εποχή  αυτή  και  είναι συνέχεια  πάνω  σε  αστιβίδες    και  τσιμπάνε,  και τρέφονται  με  αυτή  και  τα  μικρά.  Ο  σπόρος    διακρίνετε  εδώ  στη  φωτογραφία.

----------


## adreas

Να  ξανακοιτάξουμε  πάλι  κάποια  φυτά  έτσι  για να  μην  ξεχνιόμαστε….
Μια  φωτογραφία  με αστιβίδα.
 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Εδώ  είναι  ένα φυτό  που  έτρωγαν  σαν  τρελά ένα  κοπάδι φλώρια  5με  6  σπίνοικαι  μια αρσενικιά  καρδερίνα  με 6  μικρά.  Πρώτη φορά  είδα  να τρώνε από  αυτό  μάλιστα κρύφτηκα  στα  κλαδιά ποιο  δίπλα  και περίμενα  ώσπου  το  επισκέφτηκανεκ  νέου ανήκει  στην  ίδια οικογένεια  με  την φασκομηλιά  και  ονομάζετε στάχυς  Stachys macrantha superba

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Αυτό  μάλλον  πρέπει να  είναι  το  ονόπορδο  που   δεν το  έβλεπα  τακτικά ο  λόγος  είναι  ότι  στο  μέρος  βγαίνει πάνω  από  τα 700  μέτρα  υψόμετρο. Παλαιότερα  είχα  γράψει ότι  τα  φανέτα ανεβαίνουν  ποιο  ψηλά  λόγο  τροφής. 

 Αν  ήσασταν εκεί  να  βλέπατε εκατοντάδες  φανέτα  απάνω στο  αγκάθι  αυτό αλλά και  κάτω   πιθανόν με  τον  αέρα να  πέφτει  ο  σπόρος   μαύρος σπόρος  στο  μέγεθος του  λιναριού.   


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## adreas

Αν  δεν  έχω  βάλει  αυτήν την  φωτογραφία  βάλτε την  με  το  φυτό  στάχυς που  γράφω!!

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

ωραια πραγματα!!! ... σχολιασμος απο μενα οταν επιστρεψω ( μπηκα για λιγο απο καπου στα πεταχτα .δεν εχω δικτυο)

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ενδιαφερον!! σε ευχαριστουμε!!! Αντρεα.

----------


## adreas

Να  βρούμε  πως το  λένε  η φωτογραφία  είναι  σημερινή και  σπουργίτια  φλώροι σπίνοι  φανέτα  το ταράζουν!!

----------


## jk21

μοιαζει με λουβουδια ,αλλα δεν πρεπει να ειναι 

http://livingafield.com/Plants_LambsQuarters.htm

----------


## karakonstantakis

Λέγεται "Μερκουριάλις" (Mercurialis annua)  σκαρόχορτο, σκαρολάχανο, πρωτοθέριγος, παρθενούδι !!

*Σκαρόχορτο, Λινόζωστης η ετήσια**
Το όνομα του γένους παραπέμπει στο θεό του Ρωμαϊκού πάνθεον* *Mercury**, που συνδέεται με τον Έλληνα θεό Ερμή, αγγελιοφόρο των θεών. Ο συνδετικός κρίκος του φυτού με τον θεό ίσως να βρίσκεται στην μεταφορά της γύρης από τους στήμονες των αρσενικών ατόμων στα θηλυκά . Η άνθηση λαμβάνει χώρα καθ’ όλη την διάρκεια του έτους, η φωτογραφία είναι από τον Λόφο του Αι Γιώργη στο Κιλκίς τέλη Φλεβάρη. Το φυτό ανήκει στα δηλητηριώδη ζιζάνια, υπάρχουν όμως αναφορές χρήσης του φυτού στην ομοιοπαθητική κατά των ρευματισμών.

*


πηγή --> http://florakristonia.blogspot.gr/20...s-annua-l.html

----------


## xarhs

> μοιαζει με λουβουδια ,αλλα δεν πρεπει να ειναι 
> 
> http://livingafield.com/Plants_LambsQuarters.htm


η λουβουδια αγαπημενο φυτο στα καναρινια μου.....

----------


## adreas

Αλέξανδρε  αυτό  είναι. Πάντως  κατσίκες  πρόβατα δεν  το  τρώνε αλλά  γίνετε  χαμός από  τα  πουλιά. Εγώ  έβαλα  στις  καρδερίνες μου  αλλά  δεν έτρωγαν  τον  σπόρο αλλά τα  φύλλα  και το  έβγαλα  αμέσως. Αυτό  την  περασμένη χρονιά  έγινε.

----------

